# How Many Leashes is Too Many??



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I left my favourite biothane leash in Puppy's kennel last time so that my sister could take her out to the back yard for me. Pup chewed the leash up, of course, so now I'm placing an order for more. 

My question is, do I really need all these leashes? Do I have my bases covered?

I currently have:

a 6 or 7 feet converatble nylon leash that I don't like
one biothane long line
1 leather tab

I am ordering:
1 foot traffic lead for attaching the prong.
3 feet police lead with the ring at 1 foot into the leash. This is for structured walking. 
7 feet convertable leash with 3 rings. This is a waist leash.
6 feet regular leash 

The price is adding up quickly, so I'm having second thoughts as to whether or not I really need the regular 6 foot leash. I want to keep it to replace my current leash that she broke, but...do I really need a 6 and 7 foot? Should I change the length to a 5 feet leash instead?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I have three leashes for Delgado, a 6' leather (walking), a 6' nylon (training), and a retractable flexi leash (for 'offleash' play). I use all three for him, and for Jazzy I use a 7' nylon (walking) and a flexi leash (for 'offleash' play)

It really comes down to what you want each for. 

I'm looking at getting a 9' heavy nylon with loops for multi dog walking with has a adjustable clip so I can tie it around my waist, over my shoulder, etc


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I thought I was the crazy leash lady! We currently have 4 leashes. One 15ft training leash. A retractable leash for when we're not completley leash training. A 6ft leather leash and a 5ft leather leash.
Don't get me started on the collars!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I could easily become a collector of leashes and collars if I allowed myself to. All in the search for the perfect leash, which I do have and don't use the others.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Caledon said:


> I could easily become a collector of leashes and collars if I allowed myself to. All in the search for the perfect leash, which I do have and don't use the others.


I had my perfect leash. It's the 6 feet biothane, which is why I kind of want a replacement for it. But the 7 feet adjustable lets me use it as a waist leash, and the 3 feet gives me a consistent leash length for structured walking...dilemma!!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

You can have too many leashes? 

I have:

12 inch traffic lead
18 inch traffic lead
4ft leather (my favorite)
6ft leather
6ft nylon 
20ft long line nylon
33ft long line nylon

Each one has it's purpose so...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

In *my* world....there is no such thing as....too many leashes...or pieces of dog equipment! LOL!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> In *my* world....there is no such thing as....too many leashes...or pieces of dog equipment! LOL!


LOL. In my world, I'd like to have that as well. But starving university student...so while there might not be too many leashes or dog equipment, there might be not enough food!!!! :O :O


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

HA!...I can't afford them either! I cringe every time Carlos walks up to me at a show, and says...."Hey...*we* need this!"....._yeah...._no.. *we* don't..."


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have Coastal 2', 4' and 6' nylon double-ply leashes; a 30-foot long line. I also have 4 biothane collars.

What's the advantage of a leather leash as opposed to a nylon one?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I've got a 20' long line that I used for recall training, a 4' 3/4" leather, a 6' 3/4 leather, and a 6' 1/4 inch leather for training. I personally like the way the leather feels as opposed to nylon, but the long tracking line I'll have to get will be nylon since its more water resistant and doesn't get caught in stuff.

I don't know why you would really need a 1 foot or a 2 foot leash, just choke up on a longer one and put the slack in your hand.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm an office geek and addicted to buying office supplies, followed by a GSD geek and addicted to buying dog "stuff"...it's a shame


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Cheerful1 said:


> What's the advantage of a leather leash as opposed to a nylon one?


I think it's more of a personal preference

I love leather leashes and collars but if I know I'm going somewhere wet or dirty I use nylon because it's easier to clean and doesn't hold smells


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

You probably only need 3--a one foot traffic lead (my favorite leash), a 6' lead, and a long line. But I have a whole lot more. When I go somewhere in public I like my show lead because it's pretty and it looks cool to see a big GSD walking perfectly on a thread The traffic lead is good for the vets office, flea markets or anywhere the dog must be very close. The long line is good for training (you could use a long flexi). I use the 6-footer less than any other.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Cheerful1 said:


> I have Coastal 2', 4' and 6' nylon double-ply leashes; a 30-foot long line. I also have 4 biothane collars.
> 
> What's the advantage of a leather leash as opposed to a nylon one?


Personal preference. Leather is probably more durable.
I prefer biothane over leather. Leather leashes are harder on the hands than biothane.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

haha, I have so many leashes its crazy. I lost track. I have a couple foot long ones to keep them close, several 6 foot long leashes, a few 20-50ft training lines, i just ordered a flexi (get it for free for completing my ABC course) as well as some others i dont even know where they are right now.


----------



## ShepStyle (May 9, 2012)

> In *my* world....there is no such thing as....too many leashes...or pieces of dog equipment! LOL!


haha Ditto!

I have about five or six 5ft to 7ft leashes, one multi-use leash, one 4ft leash, one short traffic leash, one 20ft leash, and I'm on the hunt for my missing poly rope with which I'll make another 20ft leash and a shorter one to use with a stake while camping. 
I usually collect leashes and other such equipment at garage sales to save money. And if the ones I find are too boring then I'll sew some ribbon on it to jazz it up a bit.


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh it is soooooo easy to become leash obsessed! I just found a new website too that makes the most gorgeous and soft leashes I have ever seen! Great customer service too...it's called www.leatherleashstore.com

I have:
20 foot biothane 
6 foot leather (semi crappy leather so I cut the handle and made it a drag leash)
3 foot leather braided (from above website)
7 foot leather convertible leash (shoulder, waist, etc)
8 foot biothane in bubblegum pink  
8 inch leather tab

My next purchase may be a 3 foot biothane to bring to trainings since her 3 foot leather is just too nice to get coated in hot dog slobber and dragged around everywhere I also technically don't have n intact 6 foot leash so I am contemplating the 6 foot version of my braided 3 footer.

Ugh...writing it all out makes me feel even worse about my leash habit, LOL.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

90% of the time I use either my 4 foot lead or my 6 foot police lead. THe 4 foot has a ring in the handle so I can throw it over my shoulder and the police lead has a ring and a snap on the handle which is great for quick tie outs .. also have a 25 foot line (its real fance- a piece of 6mm accessory cord tied to snap) and a 30 foot liight leather tracking line. 

One not mentioned, I have have a 6 footlong 1/4 inch thick leather lead with a thumb loop for detailing work. Very light and easy to feed in and out of the hand.

I like leather. It cleans up fine for me and they get abused.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Another leather lover here!

I currently have 4',5', and 6' leather leashes. I usually use the 4' at training and the 6' everywhere else. The 5' is old. 

I usually just use nylon or cotton tabs because of how light they are. And I have a million of those.

I also have a 10' cotton for agitation and a 33' for tracking. I will be getting a synthetic tracking line soon because I hate how wet my current one gets.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I have so many leashes it's ridiculous. For general use, walks in town, going to the vet, that sort of thing, I like my 3 ft. 3/8" leather with the o-ring in the handle. It's lightweight, easy on the hands, and doesn't have a bunch of slack to take up. If I get to an off-leash area, it's easy to snap around my waist. I also have a couple of 4 foot leather leashes, a 6 foot Biothane which is also easy on the hands, a couple of tabs, a short leather traffic lead, and a dozen or so 4 foot, 5/8" nylon leads that I just stash everywhere. I like to keep one in each car, one by each door, and a couple outside near the gates.

When I was training, I used a 9 foot 1" leather leash for agitation, and a 30 foot long line.

IMO, you can never have too many leashes.  Or collars!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This thread has inspired me to get tough with myself and finally weed out my leash collection.
In the Box to the Humane Society:
1. 25 ft. web leash
2. "Ruff wear" cute 6 ft. leash
3. 2 blue & green 4 ft. 1/2 inch leashes - they were the cats
4. 5 ft. web leash
5. 2 for uner 50lbs. dog extension leashes
6. 3/4 " braided leash 6 ft.
this is so shameful and I just have one dog!

To Keep:
1. 12 ft. cotton leash
2. 8 ft. cotton lesh 
3. 6 ft. cotton leash
(my will power is too weak to weed these out - cotton is so easy on the hands)
4. 2 puppy leashes 6 ft. yes - those puppy days are long gone but they are attached to the tugs for fetch/tug games
5. and my latest - walk in sync harness and leash. Such a nifty leash with grippers.
6. Brand new leash -still to be purchased - from all those enticing ideas mentioned in the other posts.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

all i have is a kong leash and a make shift traffic lead. those are the only two i use, and i swear by them, collars on the other and, i have a billion :/ haha, her matching kong collar, matching kong harness with seat belt thingy, her new beautiful leather paco collar, 2 prong collars(one with little spikes, one with big), choke collar (which we don't use any more).. haha,, collar hoarding over here!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Too many?? Nah!

I need to organize all of Koda's gear in one place, I have leash/collars in both cars, my laundry room, garage...back patio.. they are everywhere! 

We use the ASAT Grip from EliteK9 for training, it is great. For general use, I like the 1 ft. leather leash from Bridgeport K9. I am about to get a Police multipurpose leash- leather of course.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

You guys are such inspirations. I think I'm going to go ahead and order all of them! I l LOVE LOVE biothane leashes...what is one more.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I have no clue as to how many leashes I have. 5 flexi, at least 8 long lines for tracking, herding and obed. 6 leads for walking in town. 3 show leads. 8 heeling leads, (still on the quest for the one that feels just right) 3 slip leads for agility. 4 grab tabs.
Lets just say it's a close contest between how many leads I have and the amount of sneakers I own.
Did I mention I have 2 dogs.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I have 5 slip leads ( one in the van, one by each door, one in dog box, one spare), 3 6' leather leads, different widths, a 15 foot training lead, a 33 foot tracking lead, a 5 foot nylon lead, and a few different tabs/traffic leads, and I still need a few more to be happy


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I so want this for Halo, but it's so expensive! 4' Braided Kangaroo Leather dog leash by DragonDreamsLeather

I have basic 6 ft black leather leashes for both dogs that I use pretty much exclusively. I also have two 15 ft yellow biothane long lines for training. That's pretty much it!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

To me, leashes are like shoes. I have my favorite comfy one, and then all the others, lol. Ask me how many I actually use at once (for a good laugh): today my puppy was wearing a seatbelt harness, a flat collar hooked to the 6' leash, and a prong collar hooked to the short handle lead. Talk about overkill!


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

Not even sure how many we have, I know it is quite a few.

Our favorite are the two from Ray Allen -- it is the "fake" leather (can't remember what it is called) 6 ft with the loop. LOVE that leash.

We also have (they are different weights/textures):
2 - 6 ft leather black
2 - 6 ft leather brown 
1 - 5 foot leather -- our second was loaned and never returned
2 orange 30 ft that we use for drag/long lines while vacationing (Ray Allen)
Long lines -- wow, at least 5 or 6, different lengths & materials (hate the cotton)
Bag of puppy leashes -- older, thinner, & drag leashes to use for foster puppies
1 retractable -- only used for puppies/potty
Others that we didn't like

OK -- this afternoon I am going to go thru the collars/leashes and donate to a local shelter. Will keep the favorites/leathers that have been softened due to training and at least donate the ones we don't like! That will still leave us with more than enough.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a 18" and a 6'er...thats enough for me.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have a hand braided leather leash and a hand braided thick
cotton leash that i never use. i also have a leash made out of
heavy/thick climbing rope that i never use. i have a long line
that i used when my dog was in training. the only leash i take
with us when we're going out is a 12" leash. 

i think you should get the 6'/7' leash then you won't need
a 5' leash. if you need a 5' leash ribbon fold the 6'/7' leash down.


----------



## SarahMichelle (Apr 8, 2012)

I had a bunch of leashes that I never used so they went to the local shelter. 
So my current collection includes:
1 Ultimate Leash (The Ultimate Leash) - My main leash
1 Slip lead (Max 200 Obedience, Agility, Flyball Performance Equipment - Max 200 Agility, Obedience, Flyball Performance Equipment) - My go to leash for agility classes/trials
1 flexi - For walks in the parks/trails
3 6 ft nylon leashes - back up/extra leashes
1 25 ft nylon training lead

My favorite leashes to get are the ones that have multiple uses (like Ultimate Leash), I just find I use them more.

Im trying not to buy so many leashes because they usually dont get used and end up being a waste of money. Although I do have a few leashes that Im dying to get my hands on


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

I have a couple of basic nylon leashes. They tend to collect a lot of dirt and hair, so I rarely use them. Instead, I invested in a 6' leather prong leash from Leerburg. I absolutely love it! I rarely use anything else and wish they made it in a shorter length. 3' - 4' would be ideal.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have so many leashes I don't even know how many leashes I have. :crazy:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a peice of rope with a fastner can used as a leash. if you had to
you could use a peice of rope with a slip knot as a leash. a leather
leash, rope leash, braided leash or any fancy leash does the same thing
as nylon. 



Cheerful1 said:


> I have Coastal 2', 4' and 6' nylon double-ply leashes; a 30-foot long line. I also have 4 biothane collars.
> 
> >>> What's the advantage of a leather leash as opposed to
> a nylon one?<<<


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

After reading this thread, I have determined that I need more leashes.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

no you don't. :laugh:



Sunflowers said:


> After reading this thread, I have determined that I need more leashes.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Took my puppy downtown yesterday for a busy event at harbourfront followed by lunch at Chinatown. Used a multipurpose leash with a traffic lead. It was absolutely essential to moving about.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Gracie's My Girl said:


> Instead, I invested in a 6' leather prong leash from Leerburg. I absolutely love it! I rarely use anything else and wish they made it in a shorter length. 3' - 4' would be ideal.


You could just get their 4 foot leash and one of these: Leerburg | Leather Pull Tab










I already had one Leerburg leash and a matching pull tab before they came out with the prong leashes, so when I needed another leash to replace a worn out one of lower quality for my other dog, I used the same system. The nice thing about the separate tab vs the built in tab on the prong leash is that it's more versatile. If I'm taking Halo to flyball I use her martingale collar instead of the prong, and I don't need the tab, so I leave it off.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I have so many leashes it's insane. i have
6 6ft nylon leashes (three for each dog)
1 flexi lead
1 30 ft nylon training lead
1 red traffic tab
1 bright orange mountain rope with a heavy duty bull snap for camping (I love this leash)
6 rescue leashes (one for each dog) two upstairs two down stairs and two in my car.
2 slip lead leashes
1 6 in one leash that I use when I take Dodger running.
and I'm ordering the prong collar leash and the dominant dog collar in red from Leerburg.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

So I'm back to update this thread. Last time I got a 7 feet police lead that can be used as a waist leash. I LOVED this leash for jogging and running errands. Also key to tethering in the house. 6 feet leash with handle loop was great for walking and potty runs since this gave her more leash to sniff. Traffic lead wasn't used as often. 

Unfortunately she somehow pulled these into her crate so here I am for new leashes!!!  

Getting a replacement waist leash, another 6 feet, and a 4 feet leash with loop handle. 

The leashes are cheap and great but shipping is hella expensive.


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

I have 8 basic colored nylon buckle collars, with matching 5ft leashes, 4 prong collars, varying sizes, with caps. 3 different size link chain slip collars, 1 4ft chain leash, a 20ft lead for obedience and tracking, 4 colored harnesses, 3 head-halti's, and real ham engraved light brown/goldish leather and collar set for my gsd.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

TaylorGSDT said:


> I have 8 basic colored nylon buckle collars, with matching 5ft leashes, 4 prong collars, varying sizes, with caps. 3 different size link chain slip collars, 1 4ft chain leash, a 20ft lead for obedience and tracking, 4 colored harnesses, 3 head-halti's, and real ham engraved light brown/goldish leather and collar set for my gsd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I feel great about myself now! Thanks!!!


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol you're welcome!!! I've had several dogs at a time and have accumulated a bunch of dog training equipment.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Just for Grim, I have a 6 foot leather, a long line, and The Ultimate leash. This is just so far, mind you. My wife just informed me she saw a Batman leash and collar at a pet store....


----------



## Buzz.babes (Feb 9, 2013)

DCluver33 said:


> I have so many leashes it's insane. i have
> 6 6ft nylon leashes (three for each dog)
> 1 flexi lead
> 1 30 ft nylon training lead
> ...


what is all this? lol the only one I know is the training lead. I don't know what a flexi lead, traffic tab, mountain rope w/bull snap or a rescue leash. Thanks 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Buzz.babes said:


> what is all this? lol the only one I know is the training lead. I don't know what a flexi lead, traffic tab, mountain rope w/bull snap or a rescue leash. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get all sorts of different leads... especially for sports.

On the post you quoted:
-6ft nylon leash is just a regular leash that most people use on a daily basis.
-Flexi leash is one that is retractable. 
Flexi® Explore Extra-Long Retractable Leash - Sale - Dog - PetSmart 
-Nylon training leashes are usually long lines to use for tracking, or anything where you want the dog to have a longer leash (10ft +)
Top Paw® Cotton Web Training Leashes - Leashes - Collars, Harnesses & Leashes - PetSmart
-Traffic tab is used when you want the dog close to you... Many use it for sports to attach to other collars (like a prong), or some use it to have more control in crowded areas (hence the name, traffic tab)
Olive - Traffic & Training Lead - Tan
-Orange mountain rope.... or any sort of bright orange lead... is used when in the woods, camping, hiking, etc... so this way the dog is easily spotted by owner and other people in the woods... especially hunters. Bull snap is just another snap for the end of the leash. (used a lot with horses and cattle)
Here's some of the different snaps, including the Bull snap:
"Boss Lead" with Bull Snap, Dogs, Dog Leashes for Large Dogs, Custom Hardware Snap Leashes
-Rescue leashes are usually leashes that require no collar. They just slip on and resemble more of like a soft choker. "slip leash" (unless he means something different by this)
Leerburg | Dominant Dog Slip Lead

Hope this helps.


----------



## Buzz.babes (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you! fully clear now lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for links. Cleared up a few questions I had as well


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

One 6 ft leather leash and a shorter one for areas where he is off leash (just in case), so that one is mostly in my pocket.


----------

